# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Need a logo....

## YYNYM

Help! I'm stranded on a computer without photoshop, and need an avatar Fast! All I want is the text "The YYNYM" overthis picture:

Link to source http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/tm/20...to_468x312.jpg

----------


## iLight

Is this good enough?

----------


## MementoMori

Didn't know if you wanted a sig also... here ya go in case

----------


## YYNYM

Amazingly well done. Thanks a lot, guys.

----------


## Noogah

You're welcome!  :smiley:

----------


## MementoMori

> You're welcome!



where's your contribution?

----------


## YULAW

Not stepping on iLights toes or anything because I know the guy has mad skills when it comes to computers and the likes, but I think MementoMori's job was a bit better.

----------


## YYNYM

well, he did as best he could for avatar size. I do like the sig sized one a bit better, becuase the lettering looks like a part of the sceene on first glance.

----------

